

Windows 8 will support native mounting of ISO and VHD files - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/uncategorized/94370-windows-8-explorer-will-support-native-mounting-of-iso-and-vhd

======
pwg
The sad part is how the microsoft fanbois hype things like this as a great
advance when all microsoft is finally doing is including a feature that has
been available outside the microsoft world for a very long time. I have been
able to natively mount iso files on Linux for as long as I can remember, and
it is likely that the other Unix's also had the ability. The OS that was
behind, feature wise, was microsoft's, yet instead of being reported as
"microsoft finally catches up to the rest of the world" (the truth) it gets
spun as something new and amazing.

